# Sitting in a Cafe By Myself



## kisarose (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi guys! 

I've always wanted to sit in a cafe by myself but I was always scared of ordering and sitting somewhere alone. Today I got a Pumpkin Spice Latte and some coffee cake and it tastes so good! I'm happy I went. 

Before leaving the apartment, I gave myself so many reasons not to go. I wanted to leave the apartment for some reason because the maintenance guy had to come in at a specific time. Not wanting to confront the maintenance guy I proceeded to give myself some options: hide in the bathtub with the curtains closed, hide under the bed, hide in the closet, or go to the coffee shop for a little bit. Thinking that it would be VERY awkward if he found me hiding somewhere I decided to leave the apartment. 

At first there were barely any spots because there were a lot of people. So I sat in one of the comfy chairs by this other girl on her cell phone. I don't think she cared or saw what I did but when I took the coffee cake out of the bag, i took a bite and it started crumbling all over the keyboard. I didn't wanna shake my laptop so then I proceeded to push the crumbs off in a sneaky manner, occasionally. I then wanted to read my textbook but there wasn't any room to do so on my lap. So I was like okay I have to move. When should I move? Now? Now? Okay let's go, so then I moved away from that girl and into the corner. Which is better for me because now I have an outlet to charge my laptop. I just feel really happy sitting in this sort of environment. I've never done this sort of thing before. It's great and the pumpkin latte is delicious!


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

Sounds like someone ventured to Starbucks? Pumpkin Latte...mmmm. The best!! What a bold move going alone. I couldnt bring myself to do it


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

That pumpkin spice latte doesn't have enough flavor to it. I never get hot beverages from Starbucks...if that's where you went. Their hot chai tea is crap. I know a cafe that's not my favorite, but their chai tea is insane.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Good job! I went to cafe alone a few times years ago, and i used to be really scared about it. Scared that there would be no seats left, scared that the staff would judge me for my orders (i was a lonely 15/16 yearold who just ate a sandwhich with a glass of water, i felt immature). But nothing bad ever happened. Jeez, i should go back there and try some cool coffe now that i actually like coffe. Maybe i can drag my mom along the first time so it's less scary.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Congratulations...that's a big thing, really. Greater freedoms are in your future!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats, big step in the right direction.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

Congrats!!! I don't mind going to coffee shops alone though at times I feel a bit awkward if I'm the only person their sat on their own.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

On a more serious note, good job, really. I would ****ing _never _be able to do that. Just, never. I can't even eat dinner with my family without shaking and twitching like a maniac.

Props to you, OP.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Finally, a female frustration thread!

Oh wait, it's happy. Dammit, nevermind. Back to the status quo.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Gojira said:


> Finally, a female frustration thread!
> 
> Oh wait, it's happy. Dammit, nevermind. Back to the status quo.


One of these days....One of these days....

It's bound to happen....


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Woo! Go you!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:clap :clap

I can totally relate to those "should i move now?" and "push the crumbs off in a sneaky manner" moments. 
Good job kisarose.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice job, it gets easier to go out in public everytime.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Everything about this is smiles. :grin2: Nice job!


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lestrange (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm very proud of you! That sounds like a huge step. Especially since it's Starbucks, which is usually crammed with people. I used to be terrified of eating and drinking alone in social places, but it's a really good exercise to get you out of your comfort zone. The more you do it, the easier it becomes, and the more you start to appreciate it. Honestly, now it's one of my favourite things to do when I want to get away from people.


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

Well done, did this a few times its not easy


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm glad you had a good day. I've also been doing this a lot lately too. Just sitting in the library or café alone and getting through things- mostly writing whatever is on my mind and doing work. It's so much more relaxing and not as.. 'depressing' I guess (?) when you're sat alone at home trying to do it all.


----------



## kisarose (Jun 23, 2013)

I actually went to Caribou Coffee. It's kind of like a coffee place like Starbucks but it's pretty popular in my state. The people kind of intimidated me at first but I found out it's not so bad after all. 

Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

I used to be scared of going to these places on my own too. Now I don't care.


----------



## LainieM (Sep 24, 2015)

That's such a big step, good for you! I'm homeschooled, so I have a lot of free time on my hands. I'll try this, I really need to get comfortable in public atmospheres.


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

kisarose said:


> I actually went to Caribou Coffee. It's kind of like a coffee place like Starbucks but it's pretty popular in my state. The people kind of intimidated me at first but I found out it's not so bad after all.
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone!


I really want to go to a Caribou coffee!! There are none around where I live, just a bunch of Starbucks.

I love Pumpkin Spice lattes, but I have to figure out how to make them cheaply at home because the small is $4.50 at Starbucks now. My fall is ruined. lol

Congratulations on stepping out of your comfort zone ^-^


----------

